# Low Mic level into Mixer > DAW.



## Todd Mard (Apr 25, 2021)

So. I have minimal experience with this process. I have a SM57 I wish to use to record acoustic guitar to my DAW. Signal to mixer is weak and the gain is cranked all the way up. Once in my DAW (via USB), the wave form is barely visible. What is the "best" way to boost the signal in my DAW while maintaining clarity? Mic booster? DAW "Normalization" of waveform ? Crank up levels in DAW with a Limiter instead? Other options? Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Todd Mard said:


> So. I have minimal experience with this process. I have a SM57 I wish to use to record acoustic guitar to my DAW. Signal to mixer is weak and the gain is cranked all the way up. Once in my DAW (via USB), the wave form is barely visible. What is the "best" way to boost the signal in my DAW while maintaining clarity? Mic booster? DAW "Normalization" of waveform ? Crank up levels in DAW with a Limiter instead? Other options? Thanks for the tips.


Whenever you're experiencing the issue, it's good to examine each part of the signal chain. I know it sounds basic, but I honestly do the same thing every time I experience an issue.

Is the SM57 functioning properly? Does it give adequate signal into other sources?

Is the mic cable good? Does it deliver weak signal to other devices?

Are all your mixer channels delivering weak signal? Is the channel output fader set to unity (at "0db") or if it's a knob, to approximately 2 o'clock? Are the output faders set in the same way? Does the mixer function properly with other signals? Is there a -10dB pad on the input that's dropping the signal?

I know you said your mixer gain is maxed. That leads me to believe the issue might be with your mic or cable. So if you can test them with other devices, you might discover something.

An SM57 is a dynamic mic, so it isn't particularly sensitive. But you should see _something._ Does it change at all with louder signals?


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Do you have an Audio interface? What exactly is the signal chain between your guitar and your recording software?


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Good points above. I was thinking perhaps a pad is active on the mixer channel, as mentioned by GnG.

I'd also add that normalization isn't usually the best way to boost a signal as you're going to boost your noise floor along with it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was wondering if the pad was on as well.


----------



## Todd Mard (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks folks. The mic and cable are both good and acting normally (swapped the mic with my neighbour's SM57 and same result). No, the pad isn't on on the mixer (when it is, I see nothing at all). I have no audio interface. It is mic> mixer>mixer's USB>DAW. Normalization does crank things way up but there has to be a better, cleaner way, right?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

What kind of mixer is it? Is there software associated with it for monitoring control etc? Might be a setting there. Or if it's recognized as a generic device, maybe there's a level setting in the operating system (Windows, Mac).

Also, when you're monitoring back from the mixer, does the level seem low? Just so you can determine whether the issue is before or after the A/D conversion.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

How far away is the mic from the source?

If you sing into it do you get a decent waveform?


----------



## Todd Mard (Apr 25, 2021)

Guitar is about 8 or 9 inches from mic. I do play rather softly, mind you. Level appears ok if I were to sing into it or speak loudly.


----------



## Todd Mard (Apr 25, 2021)

Grab n Go said:


> What kind of mixer is it? Is there software associated with it for monitoring control etc? Might be a setting there. Or if it's recognized as a generic device, maybe there's a level setting in the operating system (Windows, Mac).
> 
> Also, when you're monitoring back from the mixer, does the level seem low? Just so you can determine whether the issue is before or after the A/D conversion.


Allen and Heath zedi 10 with usb but no softaware controls to it. Playing back from computer thru mixer is fine.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Do you have access to a condenser mic? (Borrow, rent etc) Any kind of condenser mic is fine. It's just to test your mixer to see that everything is working well. You'll need to turn phantom power on.

For what you're describing, it may be that a condenser mic is the way to go for your style of playing. Try also experimenting with mic placement for the 57. Maybe 3-5 inches instead of 8-9.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Is the mic plugged into the XLR input?

It may just be that you are using a dynamic mic at a distance from a quiet instrument. You will maximize the signal level by pointing the mic at the bridge of the guitar, but it won't be as smooth of a response as you would get at the 12th fret. You may want to look for a decent condenser mic - buy, rent. or borrow.

Edit: Looks like @Grab n Go is a faster typist than me.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Todd Mard said:


> Mic booster?


I suppose you could try a Cloudlifter. Buy/return at L&M: Cloud Microphones - CL-1 Single Channel Cloudlifter Mic Activator

It requires phantom power. I have one and it works very well into a PA. Though really not all that different from cranking the mixer's gain.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

DaddyDog said:


> I suppose you could try a Cloudlifter. Buy/return at L&M: Cloud Microphones - CL-1 Single Channel Cloudlifter Mic Activator
> 
> It requires phantom power. I have one and it works very well into a PA. Though really not all that different from cranking the mixer's gain.


There is also this: SE Electronics - DM1 Dynamite Preamplifier Currently comes with a $25 gift card.

Both are approaching the price of a passable condenser mic, though.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Todd Mard said:


> Signal to mixer is weak and the gain is cranked all the way up


channel trim (at the top of the strip) 
channel fader
main output fader

all 3 are maxed and you still get low signal with a SM57 at 8" from the instrument?

do you by any chance have a panning adjustment on that channel that is set to one side while your output is mono with a default to the other side?

j


----------

